# construction engineer job in Dubai



## storstark (Jan 23, 2014)

hello! 
I'm a guy, 31 years old. 
I have been long interested in moving to Dubai and work there. 
I have approximately 5 years experience in the construction industry. 
I worked 1.5 years as a supervisor for construction projects, one year as planner and construction manager for district heating, district cooling and gas. 
Today I work as soil and sewer system planners and construction manager/project manager (infrastructure, roads, water systems), both new construction and renovations. 

I have applied for some jobs at bayt but have not received a answer back. 
It would be grateful if you can tell me how you got your job and how I should proceed. 

I speak fluent Swedish, fluent Arabic and good English.


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

Research companies and apply direct. Infrastructure is huge now. Try Gulf Talent too.


----------



## storstark (Jan 23, 2014)

BedouGirl said:


> Research companies and apply direct. Infrastructure is huge now. Try Gulf Talent too.


How can I find information about the companies? in the websites I have been watching is usually the employer's anonymous.


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

storstark said:


> How can I find information about the companies? in the websites I have been watching is usually the employer's anonymous.


Research the projects here and find out what companies are working on them. You need to reach out. It's unlikely they will come looking for you. Google is your friend my friend.


----------



## storstark (Jan 23, 2014)

BedouGirl said:


> Research the projects here and find out what companies are working on them. You need to reach out. It's unlikely they will come looking for you. Google is your friend my friend.


as I said in the beginning, it is not easy. 

How did you get your job, you who work in dubai?


----------



## Windsweptdragon (Aug 12, 2012)

storstark said:


> as I said in the beginning, it is not easy.
> 
> How did you get your job, you who work in dubai?


If you're not on LinkedIn, join. Approach HR reps, managers etc directly for the companies you are seeking to work for. There are thousands of people applying for the same roles as you, stand out from the crowd.


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

I work for a very large company that has very many people with your skills.

If you cannot work out who we are, or that of our competitors, and apply via our website, then they almost certainly wouldn't want you 

For example, if you're an IMechE, look at the articles in the monthly magazines about which companies are building what and as has been said, find their websites. If you;'re not a Chartered Engineer, then you're unlikely to get a job as there are a few million people with degrees and Chartered status a few hundred miles to the East of here who will work for one third of your salary.

Getting a job as you say, isn't easy, but just finding the vacancies really is if you actually know your market. I didn't have to find mine they approached me.


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

storstark said:


> as I said in the beginning, it is not easy. How did you get your job, you who work in dubai?


No-one said it was easy. If you can't do this yourself, then it could be that you may not prove successful in your interviews. How did I get my job? I sent CVs out to everyone I knew, agencies, applied on line, to ads in the newspapers and to companies I thought I might want to work for. Now, I would also use Linked-in. Do you know how to use google? If not, you need to learn how to do that before you can do anything else.


----------



## londonmandan (Jul 23, 2013)

BedouGirl said:


> No-one said it was easy. If you can't do this yourself, then it could be that you may not prove successful in your interviews. How did I get my job? I sent CVs out to everyone I knew, agencies, applied on line, to ads in the newspapers and to companies I thought I might want to work for. Now, I would also use Linked-in. Do you know how to use google? If not, you need to learn how to do that before you can do anything else.


That's what I did, I got a job not what I wanted granted but it got me here to find something I do want.


----------



## storstark (Jan 23, 2014)

Windsweptdragon said:


> If you're not on LinkedIn, join. Approach HR reps, managers etc directly for the companies you are seeking to work for. There are thousands of people applying for the same roles as you, stand out from the crowd.


I am very computer savvy, so Google and linkedin is my last problems. 
I may create a linkin, and Google company which is engaged in the construction industry


----------



## storstark (Jan 23, 2014)

BedouGirl said:


> No-one said it was easy. If you can't do this yourself, then it could be that you may not prove successful in your interviews. How did I get my job? I sent CVs out to everyone I knew, agencies, applied on line, to ads in the newspapers and to companies I thought I might want to work for. Now, I would also use Linked-in. Do you know how to use google? If not, you need to learn how to do that before you can do anything else.


that's exactly why I'm asking questions here. I want to know how to Proceed. 

Here in Sweden, I do not need to seek any job. I get asked almost every day about new offers from people in industry


----------



## storstark (Jan 23, 2014)

twowheelsgood said:


> I work for a very large company that has very many people with your skills.
> 
> If you cannot work out who we are, or that of our competitors, and apply via our website, then they almost certainly wouldn't want you
> 
> ...


if you want you can send me names of construction companies


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

storstark said:


> that's exactly why I'm asking questions here. I want to know how to Proceed. Here in Sweden, I do not need to seek any job. I get asked almost every day about new offers from people in industry


I believe you have the answers from everyone on here now.


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

storstark said:


> if you want you can send me names of construction companies


Or you could do this yourself. Doesn't Google work for you ?

Seriously, what's so difficult ?


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

Yesterday at work I was trying to find some totally unrelated information, and I came across a forum with a section that listed all the current ongoing projects in Dubai and those that have been approved for development. It also had links to news articles that usually mentioned the developers. I found this without looking so I'm sure you should be able to find it too.

Dubai is an extremely competitive job market so you need to have extra initiative and persistence especially in your case since you are not based in Dubai already. Lots of well educated candidates with local experience live here already so from that point of view you are at great disadvantage.


----------

